# really old school fight club



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw this commercial on History channel tonight.  You know MMA has gotten big when even the History channel is using it in their commercials about dinosaurs.  Looks pretty neat, but then, I'm something of a geek for this kind of stuff anyway.

Jurassic fight club.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

A great advertising gimmick.  Not a bad video either plus it is a cool site


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 20, 2008)

I played the Dino video game it was cool!!

 The Dino had combos and special moves what a great educational game.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Marketing is a wonderful thing.


----------

